
AirDroid: The free app every Android owner should install in 2013 - iProject
http://gigaom.com/mobile/airdroid-the-free-app-every-android-owner-should-install-in-2013/
======
chayesfss
I've used it off and on since it came out. Would be something I'd pay $30 for
if I could run my app on my phone and have it show through the browser
interface.

